
A Mathematician's Lament [pdf] - esaym
http://mysite.science.uottawa.ca/mnewman/LockhartsLament.pdf
======
schoen
Lockhart later published a mathematics book partly inspired by these ideas:

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15701297-measurement](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15701297-measurement)

